# What size horse do you ride??? Poll



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm 5'9 and I ride western.

My 20 year old ApHC gelding is 16.3h and my 12 year old Clyde cross mare is 16.0h

I've always been a fan of taller horses (obviously)


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

5'9 and ride a 16.2hh andy x qh


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Duren said:


> I'm 5'9 and I ride western.
> 
> My 20 year old ApHC gelding is 16.3h and my 12 year old Clyde cross mare is 16.0h
> 
> I've always been a fan of taller horses (obviously)


There's a part of me that loves the power and agility of the compact horses between 14.2 and 15h but a bigger part of me loves the taller horses for their elegance and longer strides, they have a tendancy to almost look as they are floating and they can be pretty muscled too. My next horse will be at least 16hh i love tall horses but my boy is a good medium. I rode my friends horse who's about 14.3 and I felt SO huge on her, just weird feeling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Im 5'1" and ride a 15 hand Paint mare. We mainly barrel race, do some pole bending. Sometimes occasionally we go english. I like her size, perfect for me. I also have a 14 hand filly, who will probably only reach 14.2 I don't feel big on her either but she's also very stout. Im selling her though. Might end up with a huge horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We just do trail riding. My wife is 5'4 and her horse, Arab QH mix, is 15.1. I'm 5'10 and I ride the rest of our 6 horses. They are 14.1 TWH, 14.3 QH, 15.1 Appy, and two 15.3 QH's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm 5'10", ~200 lb, ride Western, and my trail horse, Bonnie, is on the low side of 15h but she is ~1,200 lbs. When I was younger and rode English, I never had a horse below 16h. I'm a lot older now and it's easier to get on a shorter horse.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok last time I checked I was about 5'5" though I think I have grown a little bit since then. 

My horses are 15.3 thoroughbred (with the very lean tb build), 14.3 quarter horse who is a little tank compared to the tb I also ride him the most often, I also have a little 14.2 Appaloosa. 

I just trail ride mainly but I suppose you could say I ride english.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I am 5'5". My horse is 14.3hh. We do barrel racing and pole bending.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm 5'8" and ride a 13.3 1/2hh pony. She is very stout, though. I ride Western and we do everything together from fun shows to pleasure to halter/ showmanship to a lot of contesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Im 5'1" and ride an 12.2hh pony. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I am 5'3, 125 lbs, and I ride 14.2 and a ~13.2 or .3 horses regularly.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm 6' tall and trail ride English. I ride a 17hh, 1600 lb gelding and a 16.2hh, 1200 lb mare, both draft crosses.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm 5'0 tall and both my geldings are between 14.2-14.3.


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm 5'8" and my Paint is 15.1 but he is built like a thoroughbred lol very narrow and I have super long legs so it always makes me feel like I look to big for him as he has no barrel to take up all my leg


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm 5'6" and mine vary, though most avg around 15hh. I ride mainly western, working type QHs (reining, cutting, penning) but also have recently started riding english again & doing a little jumping - I showed hunters for years when I was younger. They range from 14.1 (one of my qh's but he weighs 1100 lbs) to 16.3 (my Hanoverian mare)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am 5'6" and ride a 15.2h QH, just switched from western to english and I'm learning to jump  but we mainly do trail riding

EDIT: at my work I also ride horses ranging from 14.2 to 18 hands.. trail riding


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm 5' 8" & my horse is a 14.2hh arabian. He's a narrow build and weighs 750ish pounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm 5'6, 120lbs, and ride a dainty thin built Racking Horse mare (her mother was full TWH, father unknown.). Indie weighs roughly between 800-950lbs, and measures at 15.1-3 hands tall. ^^ As for discipline, weekend trail rides, and during the week Indie does menial tasks around the property (pulling small wagons, and helping getting me places quicker when I need to go talk to the neighbors.).


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

5'2/5'2 around 125 lbs and i ride a twh around 15.3 hh. generally ride western but do bareback and don't show, but are going to start competitive trail rides/hunter paces/ xcountry next year depending on how the winter goes.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Im 5'6" and do hunters/eq. My guy is 16.2!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

5'1 I ride 12.2, 11.3, 13.2 all the way through to 17.3


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm 5'9" and I ride a 16 h Morgan/Frieisan.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm 5'2" and a half! (don't forget that half inch :lol and my horses are 15 hh and 14.3 hh. I have gotten up on a 16hh but it was a _stretch_ and I was younger and more flexible back then.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 5'7" and my Percheron/paint gelding is currently 15.3hh at the withers (16hh at the butt), but he's only two. Depending on which method of height prediction you go with, he'll mature anywhere from 16.3hh to 17.2hh.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

I am 5.8" and my horse is a 16.2hh TB

I pleasure ride English and do occasional jumping.


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm 5'5" and I primarily ride English, but I will do Western Pleasure and Barrels when I get the chance.

My Standardbred mare is 17hh. I love tall horses  But I've also owned a 14.1hh Arab, And some in between 14.1hh and 17hh


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

mvinotime said:


> I'm 5'8" and my Paint is 15.1 but he is built like a thoroughbred lol very narrow and I have super long legs so it always makes me feel like I look to big for him as he has no barrel to take up all my leg


Yea, i guess it really just depends on the build of the horse, thankfully my boy is wide and stout built like a QH, otherwise with my long legs im sure i would feel as if i would almost tough the ground with them, since there is nothing to really takeup your legs.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm 5'7" and my Percheron/paint gelding is currently 15.3hh at the withers (16hh at the butt), but he's only two. Depending on which method of height prediction you go with, he'll mature anywhere from 16.3hh to 17.2hh.


And I forgot to say that we just trail ride right now in an Aussie saddle, plus do some flat work in the arena (W/T only).  Silly me. Hoping one day to event, though...and maybe try our hand at team sorting, even though MHFoundationQuarters thinks the steers will just be able to walk right under Aires.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am 5'5, 135 pounds and I ride western, mostly ranch type work. I have ridden horses ranging from 13 to 18 hands and my horse size of choice is 14-15 hands and stocky. Since I rope, I like to have a horse that has the muscle to pull whatever I ask him to, but roping is easier off of a shorter horse...especially heeling. LOL


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

I am 5'5" and 130 lbs. I ride western mostly, ranch work, penning and sorting. Current horses are 14hh and 14.2hh


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm 5'3 and I ride a 15.1 SE Arabian. He's typical Arab build and we do a little of everything. From English to western, and endurance too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm 5'9, and my horses are 15.3 and 17hh. I'm a trail rider.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm 5'7" and ride a 16hh horse  I ride english/hunters


----------



## mousemom (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm 5'3 and my paint mare is 15.2hh, I ride her English and western.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm 5'5", and have two horses that I ride.
My mare is 15h2 and my gelding is 16h3.
When I look for another horse (very far in the future I hope), I will look for something much shorter, or closer to the ground depending on how you want to look at it. :wink: I find it challenging to remount, especially my gelding when trail riding. Thank goodness for downed trees and large rocks!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

5'1" and I ride a 14.1 hand buckskin QH/Paint mare  we do Eventing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Im 5'6", weigh 100 pounds, and ride a 14.2 hh Arabian. Im a hunter\jumper. Quick question, does he sound to small for me? I always feel so giant on him... When were in our jumping saddle, my legs hang just at the bottom of his belly...?


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm 5'8 and my horses are 16hh (very compact and chunky), 15.3hh (short, chubby TB), 16.3hh (tall, lanky TB) and 16.2hh (chunky hanoverian mare). I do dressage.


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Over Jump said:


> Im 5'6", weigh 100 pounds, and ride a 14.2 hh Arabian. Im a hunter\jumper. Quick question, does he sound to small for me? I always feel so giant on him... When were in our jumping saddle, my legs hang just at the bottom of his belly...?


well I'm 5'8" like I said and my boy is 15.2 but I have super long legs and prefer my stirrups to be lower so the bottom of my heels are a couple inches from the bottom of his belly. I don't think it's to small for you unless he's really skinny I think you probably look fine. Men who are around 6 ft ride 14.2-15 horses alot at ranches and they don't look weird. It's definately not a problem or hurting him at all, I would say it's all up to you and if you feel comfortable I wouldn't worry about it exspecially since you are so slim I'm guessing you look great on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Hi! I'm 5'5' and I mostly ride my 15h1 APHA, my 14h3 National Show horse and occasionally ride my big couch of a Canadian mare who is 16h1. They are all so different!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm 5"2' and I comfortably ride an animal of tall pony size (usually around 14"). I personally think I look best on horses of a smaller build - not necissarily super fine boned but strong and short-backed.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm 5'7" and about 112lbs (I'm a scrawny little thing..) and Abby is 15.2hh and around 1200lbs. Probably the largest I will ever willingly go. I prefer 14.2-15.2. Short and stocky, speedy and agile. The long and lithe horses are very pretty, but not for me. I also ride western.

My friend's TB and a Swedish WB at my barn are both 17.2hh. Uh..no thanks. I'mma fall off and die. :lol:


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

5'6 180 lbs 16.3 hh qhxtb


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

5'11" and ride a 15.3 draft x tank 
Event and showjump


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow everyone is so varied in the horse size they have. Its pretty interesting. I think it really is just a preferance and how you feel on that particular horse. My boy is 15.2 and i feel perfect on him and im 5'8'' with very long legs but ive been on a 15.3hh horse (he was a narrow TB type) and i felt huge on him, it all depends on how they are built. Thanks everyone for answering i love hearing about everyone


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

:O I'm 5'7 and Duffy is 18.1hh... well, the last time we measured!! I am a huge huge huge fan of big horses


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I am 5'4", 125 lbs and ride a 14.1 900 lbs grade QH gelding, who may be mixed. However he is three years old so it is possible for additional growth. I am usually a trail rider (of which I prefer to ride western) but do like to ride english as well. My retired guy is a foundation QH of about 14.3. I prefer shorter horses because of the easy mounting, agility, and branches being less of an issue!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

ringosmomma said:


> well I'm 5'8" like I said and my boy is 15.2 but I have super long legs and prefer my stirrups to be lower so the bottom of my heels are a couple inches from the bottom of his belly. I don't think it's to small for you unless he's really skinny I think you probably look fine. Men who are around 6 ft ride 14.2-15 horses alot at ranches and they don't look weird. It's definately not a problem or hurting him at all, I would say it's all up to you and if you feel comfortable I wouldn't worry about it exspecially since you are so slim I'm guessing you look great on him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hes a big little boy for being an Arab... He is on the chubby side  When we rescued him, he was skin and bones, but now... well, lets just say he has gained a LOAD of weight


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm 5'2" and ride a 15.1hh Thoroughbred mare. We event


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm 5'7", 100lbs, my pony is a 3 and a half year old cob, currently 13.3 and a half, with some growing to do. I ride english pleasure, looking at getting into hunter when he's older. I also ride my parents' 15.1 shire cross, english pleasure and jumping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I'm barely 5'4 and about 120 pounds. I ride English and my horse is a 16.1/16.2hh Standardbred mare that is regularly confused for some type of a Warmblood. Most recently, I was asked how on earth I managed to get my hands on a Hanoverian, hehe.


----------



## skycon (Nov 2, 2011)

I am 5'4'' and I ride a 16 hh appendix gelding. I ride english pleasure and jumping.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

5ft3in and ride anything from 12.2hh cob type very much a weight carrier to a 15.2hh draft x cob. I just trail ride but the height i prefer is 14.2hh it means i can get on and off while trail riding without having to find something to stand on. Not as flexible now had a baby.:lol:


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I am 5' 9" and 120 pounds and have ridden anything between 12 to 18 hands, but only owned two horses between 15.2 hh and 16 hh.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm 4'11 and 85 pound. I ride anything from Patches, who is an 11.2hh shetland x welsh gelding (460 pounds) to Noah who is a 1,300 lb 17.3hh ottb. I'm a girl of all sizes  if it can carry me, I'm on it. The only thing I've yet to ride is a full blooded draft.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am 5'1 and I ride a 14.3 Quarter horse in games


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

5'3 and 158 pounds. The lesson horses I ride are between 15.2 and 16.2hh. I mostly ride a 15.2 OTTB and he's one of my favourites. I ride dressage and never jump due to a knee injury. I prefer the bigger horses even though it's a bit of a challenge to get up there


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im 5'2.5" and 115lbs, i own and ride a 14.3hh horse and a 16hh horse, i feel very comfortable on both of them.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm 5'6 and I ride 14.2 1/2 hand horse. I prefer the shorter horses. I do english and western


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm 5'6" and I ride a 14.3 hh QH and a 16hh Paint x Hanoverian.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm 5 foot 2 on a good day, and I ride primarily English/dressage. Scout is about 14.1 hands, medium built. I like those borderline horse/ponies; large pony size but more of a horse-type build and movement.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

6'4" and both my boys are 16.2hh and ride western on trails. I've owned as short as 14.3hh but my toes were leaving twin furrows in the trail and I find that uncomfortable. My preference is 15.2+ for that reason only.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm 5ft 3 and will ride anything between 12.2hh and 18+hh altough I do prefer the 13.2hh to 15.2hh range.

Reeco is 15hh, Rian was 15hh, stan was 14hh, pride is 13.2hh.

I ride English, mainly showing and dressage.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm 5ft3, 5ft4, and ride a 16 hand warmblood. Sometimes I ride a small arabian... like 13.5-14hands?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm about 5'6" and I ride a 20 year old 12.2hh pony on trails and an 8 year old 18.2hh draft in my yard and at gymkhanas(were still working on actually going fast though..)


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

My main horse is 15.3hh arab and I'm 5'2 and 8.5stone.

I also ride a 15.2 chunkier type arab (crabbet) and a 14.2 polish arab.

I feel nicest on the 15.3 but all carry me happily so I choose depending on my mood  x


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Darrin said:


> 6'4" and both my boys are 16.2hh and ride western on trails. I've owned as short as 14.3hh but my toes were leaving twin furrows in the trail and I find that uncomfortable. My preference is 15.2+ for that reason only.


Im the same way. what kind of horses are your boys that are 16.2?


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm 5'7", I ride a 15'3 quarter horse.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm 5'9" and I ride both a 15'3 quarter horse and a 13'2 welsh pony.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

5'9--130 lbs and 16.h WB.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

I'm 5'5 and i ride a 15.3 hh QH. 

it is all about how your mount fills out your legs. stockier/wider barreled horses can fill out taller rider legs (5'7 and over) and be 14.3 hh only (or shorter!).

a taller horse who is narrower through the barrel can fill out a shorter riders legs perfectly and be very tall (ex: Debbie Mcdonald and Brentina)

i know a rider who is like 5'9 and ride a typical sized Halfie!  it all depends...


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Royal Pine Buck said:


> I'm 5'5 and i ride a 15.3 hh QH.
> 
> it is all about how your mount fills out your legs. stockier/wider barreled horses can fill out taller rider legs (5'7 and over) and be 14.3 hh only (or shorter!).
> 
> ...


I totally agree. I've ridden a 16+ horse and felt absolutly ridiculious because he was a narrow TB build, while I feel fine on my 15.2 boy. So it does all depend. A friend I ride with is about 5'6" and she rides a 14.1 mare but she's a paint with a stocky wide build and she looks perfect on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

5'8", around 125lbs, I have a 17.2 hh TB and an about 15hh Arab (but the Arab is only 2 1/2, so he's still growing)


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm 5'5" and ride a registered 16.1hh thoroughbred, however everyone thinks he is more towards 16.3, which would make sense since he was registered before he stopped growing.
We ride english, I school dressage at home and I compete showjumping only to a very low level at the moment


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm 5'2'', 115lbs. I ride both Western and english but focus mainly on barrel racing and reined cowhorse.

Horses are:

Bailey - 14.2hh (Barrels, poles, speed things)
Selena - 13hh (Reining, cowhorse)
Jester - 14hh (Reining, cowhorse)
Rebel - 15.1hh (Three Day Eventing)
Ruger - 16hh (Cowhorse, Roping, Barrels)


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

I am 5'9 about 115 pounds and I ride western for drill team, and some english as well. 
I like a bigger body taller horse myself, not that I need it, but I feel much less gangly looking on them 
I have:
Miles - Arab gelding 15.1 
Shiloh - Percheron TB cross mare at about 17.1 Havent measured her yet, but her withers are definitely over my head


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

My paint is 14.3hh and my arabian is 15hh. I am 5'5" and I ride western. We enjoy camping and trails. My yearling filly should be 15hh, her mom is my arabian mare and her daddy is a stout quarter horse. My mustang colt may mature at 14hh and have a stout build. I hope they like the trails too


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

5 11" 176lbs and i ride english & i dont know how tall he is but he is a palameno horse, i am 5 11" but i am not all tall looking more wide. Bulkeyer than other guys.


----------



## MTcowboy (Oct 9, 2009)

Mamma and me both switched from stock horses to Paso Fino's after we retired. I'm 5'10" 165 and ride a 14.2 gelding. Little wife is 5'2 130 and loves her 14 hand partner. These guys go like the Ever Ready Bunny...all day.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

5'6 110pounds, my horses have been 17HH, 15HH, and current one is about 15HH


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm 5'9 and I ride whatever I'm paid to ride! I love them all.

Having a "discussion" with a fractious little haffie 










On a 17+ hand WB










I have to admit I'm partial to the tall ones.


----------



## Tsaraph (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm 5'4" and ride a 14.2 quarter horse. I didn't have much choice in the matter, since she was free  We're a good fit, though, and I can (almost) indian mount her when I want to go bareback. I did ride a painted draft this summer for a couple of days, and though I don't remember her exact size, she was huge compared to my Sheena. I definitely enjoyed riding her, too, but needed a hand up into the saddle. I think I'll stick to horses I can mount unassisted.


----------



## TexasCO (Nov 13, 2011)

Just started riding but I'm 5'10" 200lbs and I ride a 15.2h Paint mare.


----------



## TouchedByAnAngel (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm about 5'8 110lb. and ride a 16.2hh Thoroughbred. I used to ride my little 13.2hh pony until he passed a few years back. I'm definitely a fan of tall horses though lol. I'm still waiting for the day where I get to ride a 17 or 18hh horse


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Personally, I will take a horse that I can mount without ripping the crotch out of my jeans any day. My horse is 15 hands and I am 5'7. If a person is buying a dressage horse for the move it has perhaps there is a reason for a tall horse but many people ride horses that do not fit them well. I could never understand why 5 foot tall women are drawn to 18 hand warmbloods.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

im 5'3 and i ride my 15.2 hand Appy


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

5'3" riding a 15.1 QH. I would be happy with shorter, but he was the right horse, so it works out. I CAN get on from the ground, but I prefer to use a block of some sort. Not sure I'd ever be able to get on him from the ground bareback though. I'll take a pass on the tall horses.


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

i'm 5'7, and i ride%


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Im 5'3 and ride a currently 13.1hh 3yo welsh cob, my previous horse was 14hh and my future horse will mature around 15.2hh. No real discipline at the moment but in the future will be jumping/low level eventing


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

i'm 5'7, ride a 15.1h Paint mare, a 14.2h qh/arab, a 15h qh. western. the paint though i plan on jumping when shes 6.


----------



## teej0895 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm 5'2" (with very short legs) and ride a 14h Haflinger gelding (a real stout, drafty boy), my hubby is 5'10" and rides a 15.1h Belgian/Haffie cross. We both primarily trail ride western.

As a teen/young adult, I rode a 16.2h Anglo Arab. Mounting on the trail without assistance was a real challenge. I now really enjoy the little guy...except for when the creek crossings are high in the spring and my little cousin informs me that me and my "pony" may not make it across (we do, but I do have to take my feet out of the stirrups) ;-)


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm 5' 7" and I ride 16 hand, 15 hand, and a 15.1 hand critters. I'm not obese but I am not a light rider. My horse's conformation is good and I ride pretty balanced.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm 5'8 and I mainly ride a 16.2 h Oldenburg. He actually feels too small for me b/c he's only 4 and has yet to really fill out much. He's narrow as a post! I also have a 15.3 TB who is a bit rotund and I feel we're a much better fit.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

5'3, 135+, on Rick who's 14.2 and stocky, my avatar. I LOVE being able to just hop on him and go, especially bareback.
For fun I get thrown on our 17h+, 1,500lb+. Clydesdale, I feel like I'm a fly! My toes hardly reach mid shoulder! My greatest love was 16h and looked more like a draft than a QH. My husband refused to let me ride him english because then I weighed 110 and my tiny saddle and I looked crazy funny. Especially next to him 6'4 on his 15h mare, always looked like we should have switched mounts!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm 5'3, on a good day, and my paints are 13.2 and 16.2. Little one is older, but we've only ever done pleasure riding. Big one I ride western, both playday events and ranch events.


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Im 5 feet exactly and I have a thoroughbred stud that will mature around 16 -17 hh. 
Hes 15.2 at a year and a half and growing like crazy. 

I bought him as an eventing prospect.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm 5'3' right around 100lbs.. I have a 14.3 QH gelding who is a tank, a 15.3 TB X QH mare who is 15.3 and is built smaller body wise and another 15.3 QH mare who is built like a tank.. All three run barrels.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I ride english. I am 5'2", and I have 2 horses. My old girl, Charisma, is a 17.1hh 22 year old rescued chestnut Trakehner. My baby, Karma, is a 17.3hh 5 year old dapple grey OTTB. I wish I could post pictures from my facebook!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

im 5'8" and own a QH 16hh for the past 4 years, a 3 year old paint (still growing) about 15hh (moms horse haha). 4 year old paint 16.2hh ( still growing... i will measture him again soon.)

i ride westren Barrel/poles/key hole and trail.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

5'4" roughly, 110 pounds, and I ride a 15.1hh Anglo Arab - he is pretty chunky though. I like them anywhere from a solid (cob type) 13hh upwards and LOVE them around 16hh. I ride jumpers and playing around with the idea of getting into eventing.

The little miss is about 13.2 at 11 months and hopefully will be 15hh but I think it'll be pushing it. But if she has much of her sire's genetics she will be solid, so I won't have a problem.

I look good on anything from a 13.3 welsh cob to a 16.1 solid built TB and I will admit that TB was about the tallest I've ridden. I have REALLY long legs so it can be hard to find a horse that really takes up as much of my leg as I would like. Monty does at a push, I would love another hand or so of height on him, but he's not REALLY chunky, just sort of medium... I am used to relatively slender horses so he is chunky in my eyes.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I am 5'1"; 95lb and I ride a 14.2h Arab/Welsh, and a 16.3h TB.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Im 5'5" and i ride western and my QH mare is 15h. but to me height doesnt matter i like the "taller" but i picked her because i loved her personality!


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm 5'9" and Houdini is a 15.1 hh QH. That's us at left. I know a lot of people would consider him short for me - but my first horse was 14.0!


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I am 5'3 and my twh is 14'3 and I STILL need a mounting block to get on him! Getting old is killing me!


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

Mellow Mel said:


> I am 5'3 and my twh is 14'3 and I STILL need a mounting block to get on him! Getting old is killing me!


Oh, Mel, just do what I did - buy some really long stirrup leathers and drop the near side one down as low as it'll go. Then once you're in the saddle hoist it up after you.


----------



## JackPine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm 5'3", my QH is 14.3. We mostly Rein, Western Pleasure and Trail ride but I trained him to pull a cart and we just started jumping.


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm 5'7 5'8 and OWN a 15.2hh ( trails and western cow sorting)appy/arab LESSON on a 16hh ottb (flatwork/jumping) and im BUYING a 16.3hh oldenberg/tb cross(hunter/jumper), I ride english, hunter jumper  but western for pleasure.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

I am around 5' 10", 168 lbs and Scully is 17hh, 1450 lbs warmblood ridden English (in England!)


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm 5'7" and normally ride a 15.2h gelding. Have ridden a 13h pony for fun, was going to show her  and hopefully going to buy a 16.1h mare 

I normally ride english, and fit perfectly on the first horse. (He's in my avatar)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Im 5' 11" and im not sure how many hands he is but id have to guess 14 or 15.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm 5'4"and my girl is 14:2. I always prefer a bigger ride but if you were to ask my husband, I think he'd prefer pony sized! :lol: Big horses scare him.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm 5'6" and Dancer is 15.3 hh


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I ride a big, fat one.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

5'5 almost 5'6 125 at most and i ride mainly my boy whos 14.2 but upto 16.1


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I am 5'3" and ride:

- 15'1" Arab
- 16'3" Clyde X
- will soon be riding a 13'2" Welsh X


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

5'3 on my 15'3 boy.

but ill ride a sheltland pony and a shire and everything inbetween


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm 5'7" and ride a 16.2 hh TB. I like a tall horse, 17hh would be perfect!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

5'6" my horse is 17hh.

We are both training in Dressage right now (just training level, nothing fancy) 

He's a Dutch Warmblood/Paint Cross.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I am 5'2 and ride a belgian


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

im going to add to mine i ride my friends horses for the past 10 year, i ride from 13.2 to 17hh+ horses and im 5'8 and i own a 14.2 to 15hh paint/mustang a 16hh Qh and a 16.2 to 17hh paint/tb. i love bigger horses other wise i feel really huge on the smaller ones, under 16hh but my mom is 5'4 and needed a smalleer one she cant get on without help other wise  because i like my horses big.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I ride a 16.1 belgian/tb and I'm 5'7"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im 5'8" and i ride a 16.3hh Qh and a 16.3hh TB...i like em big haha


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am 5`6``and I like to ride horses that are 15hh or taller


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm 5'2", I have a 15.1, 15.0 and 14.2. I trail ride and barrel race mostly. My 15.1 horse is a pretty good all around horse so he does pretty much everything.

I had a 13.3 POA that was a great fit for me. And so easy to get on.  I taught my 15.1hh to lie down so I can get on him in case of an emergency. He's a champ.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I lease a 15.2hh Appendix QH mare.

She is used for low level dressage and trail riding, with some low level horse trials in the near future as her fitness and my jumping ability improve.

I've ridden taller horses (16hh QH gelding, 17hh TB gelding) and I don't mind them. But I'm 5'9"/185 lbs and enjoy the ease of being able to get on without needing a mounting block, even when riding with shorter stirrups. It's also a shorter fall.


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

Im 5'5, my selle francais is 16.2, we do jumpers (=


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I ride a horse that has a big foot. I don't care how tall they are....
Just kidding, but I do look at the bone and substance of my trail horses, not how tall they are.
I am 5.3 and weigh 165. Blackjack is 14.3 hands, takes a size one shoe. Has nice big cannon bones.
I also have a two year old filly, who may stay pony sized, but has almost a one on the fronts, so I will ride her no matter how tall she gets, ( but not until she is three.)


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I am 5'11" and I ride a 16.2 thoroughbred gelding. My old show gelding is 15.3.


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

i'm 5'6" and my draft is a very stout 15.3, i mainly trail ride her. my foundation Qh is 14.3, used to barrel w him no w just bareback in the fields. my bull dogger is 14.2. my qh was 15.1, she barrel and did poles. my paint was 16.1, he cut cattle and worked the herd and did whatever else i wanted. i like the bigger horses. i think i just like bigger animals, cuz i have mastiffs and great pyreneese too.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm 5'3'' and my horse is a 16.2hh light draft type warmblood. His height is considered rather common here and many ride larger horses, but for me it suits well enough.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im 5'5''. Have been since before I even got out of highschool. Ive ridden horses as short as 14.3hh up to 16.3hh. I like riding all sizes, but I find my personal best fit is 15.3hh-16.0hh.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I am 5' 8" and my new mare is 15.1 hh I do believe.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Im 6 foot and ride whatever Im allowed to ride..lol from 14.3 to 16.2 is the size range I have ridden.. only ride in lessons so I use what I can


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I am 5' 2" tall and I have 6 horses. My smallest is 14.3 and my biggest is 16.3 hh. I just got a new girl, she's 15.3 ish (I haven't measured her yet) and I will be doing a lot of riding her this winter/spring/ summer. I ride both western and english, depending on what I am doing. I am not great at english, but my horses are. So I am taking lessons!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

A better question should be how tall of a horse should you be riding. The horse should fit the rider but you do have to take into consideration what the horse is being used for. Horses that are big movers bred for dressage are usually tall as are upper level jumpers. A 6' 4" man doesn't look good on a 14.2 hand horse. A 5'2" woman doesn't look all that great on a 16.3 hand horse either and their legs do not bend around the barrel the way they should. If you have ever seen those three year old cowboys/girls riding around on dead broke ranch horses at team ropings you get the picture. When you are paid to ride horses you ride what you get and we used to train jumpers. Ripping the crotch out of my Wranglers mounting tall horses really got old. My philosophy is, if your legs are not long enough to mount without using a mounting block your horse is too tall. I am 5"7" and my horse is 14.3 hands, a perfect size for me. Size is an important thing to consider when buying a horse. As for me, I wouldn't want a horse over 15.2 hands tall.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

I am 5'3 and went through an intial phase of always getting the tallest horses, but have now settled on 15.2 or so being my favorite. Gem is 15h. I do not enjoy riding my husbands draft coss at 16.1 h. 

I do agree with eliduc to a point, however it is not just about height. You have to consider the horses overall structure. A short, wide horse will eat up just as much if not more leg on a person than a tall, narrow horse. My husband has ridden 15h stocky horses without a problem, but hates my narrow arab.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

but I have to take my weight into consideration as well.. there are 16 plus hand horses I wouldnt dream of riding.. but some in the 14 hand range that will pack me for hours.. it all has to do with bone structure and muscle mass.. not sheer size of a horse that matters.. being upfront with my size and weight most places match me to a size appropriate horse.. and I havent had any problems


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I am 5'3" and my QH is 15 h. He is the tallest I would get. I don't think I could climb (drag, pull) myself into the saddle if he was any taller. 

As it is now, I catch my self tapping him with my toes in the ribs as I (claw, kick, drag, pull) myself up and into the saddle.

I use a western saddle and prefer trail riding (although pastures work nicely too).


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm 5'1 1/2" (please don't forget the 1/2, I need every little bit I can get!) and my gelding is 16.2hh - I just have him for pleasure and hacking.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm about 5'9" and I usually ride horses about 15hh (14.2hh to a 15.2hh height range). Mostly western, lots of trails, love to work in arenas also (more focus on the communication between horse and rider) and have done some english riding. Tallest horse I ever rode was a 17hh thoroughbred, weirdest feeling in the world, he was smooth but I felt like riding a tall, skinny rail. Too long and narrow for me LOL


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

5'6 and ride a 15h Haflinger gelding.


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

I am 4'11" and i don't own anything over 14 hands right now. All of mine are gaited ponies and 12.2 to 13.3 hands tall.


----------

